# English Muffins



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 7, 2004)

Anybody know how to make English Muffins.  I used to love 'em before I was diagnosed with diabetes.  I know that I could alter the standard recipe an make these beauties healty.  But I do need the basic recipe.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## wasabi woman (Sep 7, 2004)

here's a good recipe from Alton Brown...

English Muffins

he also suggests that small tuna cans with tops and bottoms removed work well for metal rings

Good Luck!


----------



## cookienut (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi, I had found the recipe a while ago and have wanted to try it.  It mentions a griddle of 300 degrees.  I only have a cast iron griddle that you put on the stove.  Would medium be considered 300 degrees or what temp do you suggest I use for this.  I have a Viking gas stove.


----------



## wasabi woman (Sep 9, 2004)

medium sounds right to me - medium-high is 350 degrees (that's the only one I know, so I guestimate from there!)


----------



## joesfolks (Sep 15, 2004)

I do them on top of the stove.  I use low heat and a good long time.  That way the middle gets cooked without burning the outside.


----------



## Otter (Sep 16, 2004)

I can't get a decent english muffin anywhere locally. I'd appreciate it if somebody would post an EASY english muffin recipe - baking is still my achilles heel.


----------



## Alix (Sep 17, 2004)

Hey all, found this on www.cooksrecipes.com thought you might like to try it.


Authentic English Muffins

This recipe yields exceptional homemade crusty, cornmeal-coated English muffins, ideally moist and rough-textured on the inside. More work is required than other recipes, but the outcome far outweighs the extra effort.

Starter:
2 cups warm water
2 cups unbleached all-purpose flour
1/2 cup whole wheat flour
3/4 teaspoon dry active yeast

In a medium bowl, stir together water and yeast. Let stand a couple of minutes to dissolve yeast. Stir in all purpose flour and whole wheat to make a thick batter. 
Cover with a cloth and let stand at room temperature for at least 4 hours or overnight. 
Sponge:
1 teaspoon dry active yeast 
3/4 cup warm water (110 to 115*F / 45*C ) 
2 cups starter - room temperature
3/4 cup scalded milk, cooled to room temperature
2 cups unbleached bread flour 
In a large mixing bowl, dissolve yeast in warm water. Add the 2 cups starter (reserve remaining starter for dough), and mix well; Stir in the milk and bread flour to make a thick batter. Cover and let stand 1 hour. 
English Muffins:
Sponge mixture 
Remaining starter
4 cups (approximately) unbleached bread flour
4 tablespoons honey
2 1/2 teaspoons salt
4 tablespoons dry buttermilk powder
2 tablespoons cornmeal 
Stir down the sponge mixture and add the remaining starter, flour, honey, salt, buttermilk powder and cornmeal. Beat with a wooden spoon for about 5 minutes. Dough will be soft. Cover and let rise in a warm place until almost doubled in bulk, about 45 minutes. 
Lightly deflate the dough. On a work surface sprinkled with cornmeal, roll or pat dough out to a 3/4-inch thickness. Cut into 3 1/2-inch rounds using a cookie cutter. Place on a baking sheet that's been sprinkled lightly with cornmeal, cover, and let rise in a warm place until almost doubled in size, about 45 minutes. 
Heat a cast iron frying pan or griddle over medium heat. Sprinkle cooking surface with cornmeal. Cook a few muffins at a time (do not crowd the pan) until bottoms are browned, about 5 to 8 minutes. Turn and brown the other side, adjust heat if muffins are browning too quickly. Transfer cooked muffins to a wire rack and cool completely. 
To serve, split muffins with the tines of a fork and serve with desired toppings. Store in an airtight container for 2 to 3 days or freeze and use as needed. 
Makes 14 to 16 English Muffins.

Note: For muffins with more "nooks and crannys", the dough must almost be of a batter-like consistency. Muffin rings can be purchased in kitchen specialty stores, or you can "create your own" by removing the tops and bottoms of large tuna cans or similar type cans. The rings support the loose batter and allow the muffins to retain their shape as they rise and bake.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 17, 2004)

I don't know how close to the recipe my mom tried this one is, but for something a little different you might want to try an English Muffin Loaf.  The one my mom made tasted like regular English Muffins, but you made it in a loaf.   Barbara

English Muffin Loaf

2 pk. dry yeast 

4-12 to 5 cups flour 

2 teaspoon salt 

1 tablespoon sugar 

2 cups milk 

1/4 teaspoon baking soda 

1/2 cup water 

Combine 4 cups flour, yeast, sugar salt & soda. heat liquids until warm and add to dry mixture. Beat well. 

Stir enough left over flour (1 cup) to make stiff batter. Spoon into 2 glass loaf pans and sprinkle with flour or cornmeal. Let rise on counter for 45-60 minutes. 

Microwave for 6-1/2 minutes, 1 loaf at a time. Leave in pan 5 minutes before removing. 

Copyright 2002 by PageWise, Inc


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 17, 2004)

hmm  I just noticed that the recipe I posted is done in the microwave.  I am sure the one my mom made was baked.  

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 17, 2004)

Here is another English Muffin Loaf that is baked in a regular oven.  I haven't tried it, but I think I will soon.

 Barbara

5 1/2 cups flour
2 packages active dry yeast
1 tablespoon sugar
2 teaspoons salt
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
2 cups milk
1/2 cup water
cornmeal

Combine 3 cups flour, yeast, sugar, salt, and soda. Heat liquids untill very warm. Add to dry ingredients and beat well. Stir in enough flour to make stiff batter. 

Spoon into 2 loaf pans (greased and sprinkled with cornmeal) Sprinkle tops with cornmeal. Cover and let rise in warm area 45 min. Bake at 400F degrees for 25 min. Remove immediately and cool before slicing.


----------

